# Logo/name/or ????



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2011)

If all goes well and I'm able to but together the nib buy what would you like to see on the nib.


----------



## mick (Jun 25, 2011)

Roy, I'd be happy with either a your logo or nice destinctive artwork. Either would set it apart from the run of the mill nibs.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 25, 2011)

How about 'Custom' within the scroll work ?


----------



## skiprat (Jun 25, 2011)

If the European manufacturer logo is a well known and respected name, like Bock, *and* we could get them from you/Lou cheaper than we can buy from them, then I say get the respected name with it's logo. 
Surely this would also make it cheaper than a custom logo?

My only concern for you is that while fountain pens are special, that new flavour 'regular' refills are catching up with 'feel' and ink quality and some of them are absolute pleasures to write with. 

I don't make fountain pens anymore, mostly because there is too much for me to learn to be able to sell them confidently, so I'd be unlikely to buy nibs unless it was for a real special person / customer.

Good luck on your venture though:wink:


----------



## philb (Jun 25, 2011)

Id either go for the name of the company, if its of benefit to the nib. As in if as Skip says its a known and respected brand/manufacturer.

Other than that some nice scroll-work!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 25, 2011)

18K 750


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Roy...I would have to say go with a well known company name or just the fancy scroll work. The knowledgeable fountain pen lover is attracted to brand names and this adds to the prestige of the pen and the pen owner. We are looking forward to your success in this project.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 25, 2011)

No more scroll work please. Plain, or with something other than the same-ole same-ole. Geometric pattern perhaps?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2011)

LMAO, have a little patience  it will come





BRobbins629 said:


> 18K 750


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 25, 2011)

Sure would be nice to see the Bock name and/or logo!

One of the biggest obstacles I have encountered when selling fountain pens is the inevitable question........ "Who makes the nib?"

I could care less for any fancy scrolling or an unknown logo since no one would recognize it, I want something that the saavy customer would immediately recognize as a quality nib AND know it is made in Germany not some nib we are told is made in Germany but can't prove it.


----------



## chrisk (Jun 26, 2011)

The name of the European company, namely Bock. But as far as I know, from the beginning of this year, Bock only sells their so-called "tripke system" (nib + feeder + holder) with the Bock logo on the nib.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 26, 2011)

I voted for the name of the European company... but as others have said, that's predicated on it being a name known for quality. If it's not a known brand, then either plain or some nice scrollwork would be my preference.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 26, 2011)

ALthough the Bock name will carry immediate weight and recoganition if you cant get that, you need to devolope a seperate  brand for your nibs. It may take you a little longer to devolope a following or the brand recognition like Heritance nibs. But just scroll work will not help to identify your product from others.


----------



## soligen (Jun 26, 2011)

I voted other. I'd suggest a custom logo instead of words or just scroll work. I think the Bella Penna logo is a bit too much to go on a nib, which is why I suggest somethign else. Maybe a simplified version of the logo without the words.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all, if all goes like I hope it will be a name that all know and will be on the nib if not the other company that I'm working with I'll have to use my own logo or scroll work as they are mostly a company that makes nibs for some of the larger name brand companies. They also will be more expensive, but their minimums are much lower. It's  a trade off but once I get it done I think all will be satisfied....


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 26, 2011)

mredburn said:


> ALthough the Bock name will carry immediate weight and recoganition if you cant get that, you need to devolope a seperate brand for your nibs. It may take you a little longer to devolope a following or the brand recognition like Heritance nibs. But just scroll work will not help to identify your product from others.


 
Just to add a little different perspective....

I have been purchasing the Heritance nibs for several years now and while they have name recognition around the IAP forum, showing pens at venues where folks know fountain pens, you will quickly learn that is where the name recognition ends.  A custom logo or nice scroll work is still better than the "IPG" or "Dayacom" nibs.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 26, 2011)

A couple of the guys I talked to were lumping the Heritance nibs in with the IPG's. They recognized the logo, but considered them in the same group. 

I still really like the Heritance nibs, the ones I've used I haven't needed to do any adjusting to get them to work well, unlike most of the IPG/Dayacom nibs.


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with both of George's (Tex) comments, though it would be nice to see a unique, geometric sort of embellishment to the nib, to further distance them from the IPG variety.

I would also hope for the ability to get some (if not all) in the the full nib unit with feed and holder, with the same  threads that fit the  tap that is going around (M7.4 - 5), so that they could be used in shop made sections. Brian has them available, but it's a 50 unit minimum order, which ties up a good sum of cash. 

The full nib unit that Lou was selling is in my opinion too fat, leaves very little material for the section. 

I would also like to see brads available, as they make a nice cursive italic. 

Dan


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 27, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> One of the biggest obstacles I have encountered when selling fountain pens is the inevitable question........ "Who makes the nib?"



Speaking of which - if it's made by a big name company, even if you can't get the logo on it, please please please negotiate it so that you are allowed to tell us the maker, and we are allowed to tell the public!


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 7, 2011)

Roy, I know I am late with this reply, my experience is in line with other quality Fountain Pen makers, when the Fountain Pen Customer comes to the table- he(she) doesn't see the pen!! just a row of Nibs!!! "what nib does it use?" is the first question---the answer to that dictates the rest of the sale--in my case the answer was, " it uses a quality nib made by Heritance in USA" further inspection and trial of the nib would follow, and then they may or may not notice that it is a double closed end pen with laminations cleverly embedded and beautiful finish!!!!
So--all that--and what will you put on the Nib? if you can get the manufacturer name logo-makes it easier; if it your own logo also ok---but MAKE SURE IT is QUALITY, the proof of the pudding is in the eating, so far Heritance has not let me down(thanks Lou), looking forward to seeing the end result, Amos


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 7, 2011)

Amos,this might help.http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1247105#poststop
It tells you which nib it's going to be, a little hint it starts with a B ends with a K..has four letters the middle letters are OC:biggrin: 





WoodenInk said:


> Roy, I know I am late with this reply, my experience is in line with other quality Fountain Pen makers, when the Fountain Pen Customer comes to the table- he(she) doesn't see the pen!! just a row of Nibs!!! "what nib does it use?" is the first question---the answer to that dictates the rest of the sale--in my case the answer was, " it uses a quality nib made by Heritance in USA" further inspection and trial of the nib would follow, and then they may or may not notice that it is a double closed end pen with laminations cleverly embedded and beautiful finish!!!!
> So--all that--and what will you put on the Nib? if you can get the manufacturer name logo-makes it easier; if it your own logo also ok---but MAKE SURE IT is QUALITY, the proof of the pudding is in the eating, so far Heritance has not let me down(thanks Lou), looking forward to seeing the end result, Amos


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 8, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Amos,this might help.http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1247105#poststop
> It tells you which nib it's going to be, a little hint it starts with a B ends with a K..has four letters the middle letters are OC:biggrin:



oh, give him a better hint than that!

Amos .. it rhymes with BOCK :biggrin:


----------



## qballizhere (Jul 9, 2011)

SOCK?????:biggrin::biggrin::tongue::tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 10, 2011)

close .. so close..


----------

